# X1 pcd?



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

My X1 is currently in the order bank and was wondering if PCD will have X1s in Sept/Oct? 

Anyone else doing a PCD with their X1?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mabrahams said:


> My X1 is currently in the order bank and was wondering if PCD will have X1s in Sept/Oct?
> 
> Anyone else doing a PCD with their X1?


Unfortunately we don't have any X1's currently in our fleet. We have ordered them, however since they are prioritized as company cars, the production often gets pushed back and we are delayed in receiving them. We hope to receive our X1's sometime in the fall, hopefully October or November.

If you take delivery of an X1 before we have ours, you can elect to choose another model of your choice to drive when scheduled. If nothing else is chosen, an X3 will most likely be staged since it is the closest model to the X1 currently in our fleet.

Hope to see you here in the near future :thumbup:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm looking forward to a future PCD experience!


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

Jonathan,

Does "your choice" include M cars as well? And would the dealer have to request this before hand or would this be decided when we get there?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mabrahams said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Does "your choice" include M cars as well? And would the dealer have to request this before hand or would this be decided when we get there?


Possibly... if we have the model available for that day. There are a lot of weeks coming up where the Performance Driving School is conducting an Advance M School at an off site track. When those schools are taking place, we only have 1 or 2 of each M model on property for the delivery driving. Most of those days are already booked with deliveries that would utilize the M vehicles we have scheduled to be on property.

The request will need to be emailed to us prior to delivery (the vehicles are prepped and staged for the driving the day before). There would not be enough time to accomodate a request from an X1 owner the day of delivery.

When your CA confirms a delivery date for you, have them specify which model you would like to drive. If you have already confirmed a date, you can reply back to the confirmation email you received to make your request.

Please note this is only available to the X1 owners taking delivery on a date in which we do not have a X1 available in our fleet to drive. If a request is made and we receive our X1 vehicles before your delivery date, an X1 will be staged for you to drive.


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

Jonathan,

Thanks for your replies. Hope to see you sometime in Sept/Oct!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If they do not have a M, I recommend a 135i. It is almost as fast and more fun than a larger car on the track. My son and I drove a 135 while taking delivery of my 128 convertible.


----------



## mabrahams (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like Oct 22nd is the date!

My brother and I did ED last July for his 1M!

So I asked in regards to car options:

1M
M3 
F30 328i 

Unless you guys get the X1s in by then. 

Cheers!


----------

